# pb installation application sur ancienne IOS



## simon1346 (1 Mai 2022)

bonjour à tous,
je suis possesseur d'un iPad mini 2 avec ios12.5.5 et mes enfant souhaiteraient regarder Disney+ lorsque nous avons de long trajet en voiture.
Malheureusement impossible de télécharger l'application car il me dit "cet article requiert IOS14".
lorsque je clic sur MAJ logiciel dans "général" celui ci me dit que mon iPad est à jour avec la version 12.5.5.
Comment faire pour pouvoir télécharger disney+ sachant qu'il n' a jamais été téléchargé sur mon iPad 

merci à tous


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2022)

Il faut malheureusement changer d'iPad. Disney demande des caractéristiques techniques absentes de la génération 2.


----------

